# Cigar City Magazine SMOKER Tampa, FL



## Cigar City Girl (Sep 17, 2007)

EVENT IS TOMORROW – APRIL 3rd 


Cigar City Magazine presents
SMOKE: A FREE Cigar Sampling

Metropolitan Cigars
Thursday, April 3, 2008 • 5:30pm – 8:00pm

Everyone who attends will receive a FREE Don Capitano to sample. We will be serving Pilsner Urquell Beer and hors d'oeuvres. We will also be featuring live entertainment along with cigar girls! Cigar City Magazine will also be giving away a FREE Humidor and other prizes throughout the evening!

Special pricing on boxes of cigars, plus Buy 3 get 1 Free on select cigars.

Metropolitan Cigars 
2014 E. 7th Ave. (Historic Ybor City)
Tampa, Fl 33605
(813) 248-3304

Free, safe & easy parking will be available behind Metropolitan Cigars building. Please enter parking lot off 20th Street & 8th Avenue. For any questions call us at (813) 241-6900.

Don't miss this FREE event!


----------

